

YouTube Co-Founder Starts Venture Capital Firm - bootload
http://mashable.com/2008/03/20/youniversity-ventures/

======
myoung8
this is quite old, YV was started almost a year ago, if not more, i think.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Yeah, it was about a year ago. I met with them last April about a now-defunct
project, and they had been operating for a few weeks.

------
earle
its just the trend nowadays......

~~~
aagha
I don't disagree, but at the same time, it does take an eye to be able to spot
a good idea. If you look at Karim's LinkedIn profile
(<http://www.linkedin.com/in/jawedkarim>), he worked at IPO and then helped to
found YouTube--two not so bad bets (though I don't know if he got anything
above his salary at PayPal). That said, if you assume that he's worked at only
these two companies, he's already batting .1000.

A typical VC will make 10 investments for his portfolio of which 7 or 8 will
go under, two may return 3-5x ROI, and one _may_ be big (but very unlikely
it'll be the next Google). Since Karim is starting a VC firm, you could argue
he's going into it with a better track record than most VC's, and the fact
that he's played an active operational role in two companies matters quite a
bit when it comes to evaluating deals. I'm not saying he's going to kill all
the other VC's out there, but if he's got the dosh ($), why /not/ start a VC
firm--espescially if that's his passion?!

